# Are figs ok for boer goats to eat?



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going to open a new section of land for my goats an it has two fig trees on it. 
I figured I'd ask on here instead of throwing a branch at them with leaves an figs an seeing if they get sick. 
I've read it's ok on like three web pages but saw one that said no. 
Any comments?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really don't know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

According to non toxic food list...Figs should be fine..but remember in moderation...too much will cause scours..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think if they are fed too much of it, would scour.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mmm, fresh figs are so delicious and make the best jam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea.


----------

